# anyone in Tulsa area.....



## smokinsooner (Nov 8, 2007)

Know where to get a good deal on wood?


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 8, 2007)

What kinda wood are you lookin' for?  The most popular woods can be found here locally at Food Pyramid.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

academy sports, reasors, wharehouse market. Just about any grocery store.
academy has smokers and and all kinds of q essentials!


----------

